# Installation Disque Dur Externe Storex à l'aide!



## philalix (27 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un DD externe Storex Club MPIX - 355.  Il n'est pas reconnu....

Selon le manuel il faut "installer le pilote fourni su le CD-Rom d'install dans le répertoire puis dans le sous-répertoire qui correspond à votre version de système d'exploitation"

Puis relancer le mac et connecter le Club MpIX qui apparaîtra alors sur le bureau..."

j'ai copié le pilote dans le dossier système - bibliothèque - extensions.. mais rien ne se passe.

Help please, je n'y connais rien et tout ça c'est du chinois!

Merci!

Alix

PS on est sous Mac OS X version 10.4.11


----------



## ambrine (30 Décembre 2007)

L'installation d'un DD externe ne nécessite normalement l'installation d'aucun driver sur Mac... Si jamais un driver était à installer, cela se ferait avec un "installeur" d'une simplicité enfantine....

Sur Mac, on ne touche jamais soi-même à tout ce qui est dans système, bibliothèque et autres du premier niveau du disque de lancement !!!!

Tu vas vite enlever ce que tu as installé à la hussarde!!

Première chose:
Ton disque est un usb ou FireWire?


----------

